# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  Iced tea or hot tea?

## Dovah

Iced tea or hot tea?
(Iced tea)

----------


## Dante

Hot tea?
filleeeeer *guitar riff*

----------


## Loque



----------


## Unscrupulous

Iced fo sure, also dante's avatar scares me

----------


## Confucius

Hot tea obviously. Iced tea is only for when you can't have hot tea.

----------


## Augury13

Iced for me. Only that mad sugary kind though.

----------


## taurenguard

Iced for life.

----------


## Phocito

Iced tea, breh

----------


## ckmafia

Sweet Iced Tea.

----------


## xcureanddisease

dude you guys haven't had hot jasmine tea with sugar? its freaking DELICIOUS  :Big Grin:

----------


## Yukka

What if I ice my hot tea?

----------


## Dovah

> What if I ice my hot tea?


i do that all the time when theres no regular iced tea left  :Big Grin:

----------


## eSko

Ice tea. Also, where is the poll?!!!

----------


## Dovah

i dont know how to make a real poll

----------


## Augury13

when making a thread:
 / http://i.gyazo.com/28d7465fc0993ad1aa6bf25efd0516f9.png

----------


## MDesert

Hot tea, ice tea being some yuppified shiet more comparable to what an iced mocha frappucino is to actual coffee.

----------


## GTRN

Hot Tea! Can't live without it

----------


## Catbert

hot tea nothing comes close

----------


## shenton99

As a Brit, I have to say Hot Tea.

----------


## Gregor Yebakanowski

if the tea is iced only

----------


## Shelsham96

Iced , now i have more than 25 degrees so is very hot.

----------


## Jgatling09

Iced tea with lemon for the win

----------


## Kaixin

Iced Tea, but simple. No sugar, just chill the pot

----------


## DarkHeaven

Hot tea always.

----------


## adam132

iced tea for me :P

----------


## EssentialChicken

ice tea on hot days, hot tea on cold days

----------


## hackerlol

Hot Tea always!
I don't mind having cold coffee though....

----------


## TehVoyager

Hot Tea. 

in fact when i was younger, my grandmother would make hot tea from iced tea powdered drinks.

was actually good.

----------


## Diboe

Iced tea > Hot Tea

----------


## Icetea666

Thanks for support everyone,i'm definitely gonna sign-up for upcoming elections

----------


## Crimsonbeard

It's all about the mood and the season bro!

----------


## blaspha

hot with sugar and milk

----------


## ChumleeTv

Unsweetened Iced Tea for me!

----------


## k1ngtroll

both teas!

----------


## SK Bot

Iced LEMON tea :shh: haha

----------


## eRox.

IceTea! I'm lucky my family has a company who delivers drinks...'^^

----------


## meal5

Iced tea is only for when you can't have hot tea.

----------


## onliner

Hot Tea! Can't live without it

----------


## toshing

iced tea bruh

----------


## artemarkantos

fruit ice tea, hot green/black tea

----------


## Diablo 3 Boost Pro

ice tea definitely, been drinking arnold palmers a lot lately, very good  :Smile:  haha

----------


## ellie666

Iced, with lots of lemon and ginger

----------


## FruitFlavouredApple

This is an old thread, Well done OP.

Its hot tea, PG tips, 2 sugars and milk, There is no other way.
I British, so I know my tea.. and no, I don't eat scones.

----------


## olverr

hot tea with a lemon of course

----------


## Tigr44

Both without sugar

----------


## elitclark

I don't have a skype account. Contact me through pms or through discord.

----------


## Hiding_Viking

Every man of culture knows it's the hot tea

----------


## DavidYoung

Hot tea, but I'm big coffee lover

----------


## diggitydave

Hot tea always

----------

